
Mouthful – A self-hosted alternative to Disqus - jhabdas
https://github.com/vkuznecovas/mouthful
======
KajMagnus
This sounds interesting: _" Periodic cleanup. Mouthful allows for periodic
cleanup of non-confirmed and soft-deleted comments"_ — I like that. So if the
blog author goes for vacation, and people start posting weird things, then,
when the blog author doesn't approve those comments, eventually they auto
disappear? Until s/he is back and can review?

What if someone posts reply E, and someone else post F which is a reply to E.
Then, E gets soft-deleted, and the author is tired and sees only F and
approves F. Then what happens? With E? It appears as "hidden, click to show"?
Or both E and F are gone?

You use it or you're one of the contributors / source code authors?

Do you know why the people are building this tool? What's their goal / vision
/ why did they start? EDIT: I found the answer:
[https://dizzy.zone/2018/04/19/I-made-my-own-commenting-
serve...](https://dizzy.zone/2018/04/19/I-made-my-own-commenting-server-Here-
s-why/) — apparently mainly to have a commenting system that uses less memory:
7 MB, vs Isso: 50 MB RAM.

